# Suggestions? Camera around $200.-



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi to all the photography experts here.

I'm looking for suggestions/options for a camera in the roughly $200.- to $300.- price range as a present.

Other than the "normal" features they all have, I was looking for one that allows manual adjustment of focus, arpeture and/or shutter speed.

I couldn't find too many in that price range that offer those manual controls; the Canon Powershot SX 130IS is one of them that seems to get good reviews from both users and "experts"
One downside seems to be battery life, the camera uses only 2 AA cells.

But then I came across PowerGenix NiZn rechagables which have a cell voltage of 1.65 volts rater than NiMh at 1.2 volts. That seems to make a big difference.

Any comments, suggestions on other cameras, this Canon one and also on the battery type.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

FWIW I have found Canon cameras seem to be about as efficient as it gets when it comes to battery life. Normally setting flash to off can really extend battery life, as flash charges every time camera is turned on, whether not you use the flash.

The NiZn sound like they might be a good idea. That extra voltage could also slightly improve the flash range. May try these next time I need to buy batteries. Found this review:
PowerGenix NiZn rechargeable AA batteries: finally, some cells worth buying -- Engadget 

Lithium cells should also be considered as back ups when you feel the charged cells may not be adequate for the days shooting.

Also a set of four regular NiMH batteries should be replaced at least annually. I seem to be doing a bit better with a set of pre-charged Ray-o-vacs. After nearly a year they are still holding their charge for 5-6 weeks. A set of NiMHs would be struggling to go much more than a week at this point.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> FWIW I have found Canon cameras seem to be about as efficient as it gets when it comes to battery life.


Might depend on the specific model.
Quite a few people commented about the very poor battery life of the SX 130IS.
That's how I came across these batteries which seem to make all the difference when it comes to that model.

As far as the batteries are concerned - something is a bit odd here:
The few places I found in Canada that have them listed all show them as unavailable.
The prices here are also more than double the US pricing.
In the US, there are tons of places that have them listed, Amazon.com alone shows 15 sellers of the 1 hour charger and 4 AA cell package starting at $13.50; the Canadian price fort he same package is $38.50 but no stock that I can find.

Interesting customer comments:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: PowerGenix ZR-PGX1HRAA-4B 1 Hour Quick Charger with 4 AA 1.6v NiZn Rechargeable Batteries


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

This might be a good place to start your research: Compare digital cameras - Snapsort


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks, I'll try that.

I have used this earch page but it didn't come up with anything useful

Buying Guide: Features Search: Digital Photography Review

so I decided to ask here.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I like my SD1000 that I bought in the Virgin Isles, Used it many times on cruises down south,
The batteries are tiny, But last a very long time. (So long as you don't use the flash a lot)

Even the SD1100 I bought for my significant other has been great.

Both of these digital ELPH camera's are pocket sized and easy to use,
Also both camera's have a manual mode, Except for focus,
There is no focus ring on these camera's, You'd need a bigger bulkier camera for that.


----------

